# My poor Seapointer



## Skatduder

Its struggling. First we lost our trading because it wasn't up to RCI standards. Then we could trade again and paid our levy's.

I received my special assessment from Seapointer. I thought I would check with Africa RCI to see if I could bank my weeks. This is what I received.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Good day 

The Seapointer is unfortunately been disaffiliated and is no longer listed with RCI. You will need to contact the resort directly and find out what options they have implemented for members who own timeshare at the resort.
-----------------------------------------------------------

 

Has anyone been successful with banking with DAE or anywhere else ?

Any suggestion ?  Walk ?


----------



## Carolinian

Glad I don't own there.  Capetown is a great area, but owning at a resort controlled by Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont is not!  His organization, the Club Leisure Group, makes Wastegate look like Boy Scouts.

I would suggest trying DAE, as I suspect they would love to have Capetown.

I saw some posts that people were surrendering their weeks.  It is sad to see them go to Lamont that way.  Too bad someone could not find an even bigger thug to give them to, like the Russian mafia, and then let them hammer The Bullfrog at his own game.  That would serve him right!


----------



## Skatduder

Now thats an idea. 

Is there a Russian timeshare board I could post this on really cheap.


----------



## rhonda

Skatduder -- suggest you contact the resort for options.  Small snippet from a recent email I received last month, 


			
				Email from Seapointer dated 2/24/2010 said:
			
		

> "... the Seapointer will no longer exist as a resort, it will be rented out to permanent tenants, and should you decide to keep your week(s), you will be liable for the R2550.00 Special Levy, you will become a Shareholder of the Le Petit Salon Share Block Ltd and you may not occupy your unit(s), nor Spacebank with RCI.
> 
> Options should you decide not to keep your week(s), you may Convert to Flexi Holiday Club, Select Club or Abandon your week(s).Attached please find the Flexi Holiday Club proposal and Select Club Questions and Answers to familiarize yourself with the product."



*Contact:* 
Melicia Schoeman

Club Leisure Group
Conversions Department
Tel no: (031) 717 7300
Ext no: 7871
Fax no: (031) 717 7654
E-mail: melicias@clubleisure.co.za


----------



## MuranoJo

Rhonda,

Amazing: "... should you decide to keep your week(s), you will be liable for the R2550.00 Special Levy, you will become a Shareholder of the Le Petit Salon Share Block Ltd *and you may not occupy your unit(s), nor Spacebank with RCI."*?

So, essentially you are pushed out.  What a bunch of *(&^^%%).
Well, at least they let you get out.  I expect this will eventually happen with all Club Leisure resorts.


----------



## Carolinian

Before even thinking of getting involved in one of The Bullfrog's points clubs, please read posts #2, 4, and 7 of this thread:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...r-areas/93039-takeover-attempt-dikhololo.html

Post #2 is an article from the _Johannesburg Star_ newpaper about those points clubs.  The other posts are all of the material from the Crimeshare site on the Bullfrog and his operations.

And the fact that Club Leisure Group now has a ''Conversions Department'' does probably mean that the Bullfrog's business model is now probably to shut entire resorts, push out the owners, and sell or rent the property for other purposes for his own profit.  He has done that with individual units within resorts in the past, but now it seems he is gobbling up entire resorts.


----------



## Skatduder

muranojo said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Amazing: "... should you decide to keep your week(s), you will be liable for the R2550.00 Special Levy, you will become a Shareholder of the Le Petit Salon Share Block Ltd *and you may not occupy your unit(s), nor Spacebank with RCI."*?
> 
> So, essentially you are pushed out.  What a bunch of *(&^^%%).
> Well, at least they let you get out.  I expect this will eventually happen with all Club Leisure resorts.


-------------------

Yes, I received the Special Levy 2 weeks ago. I just received an air mail letter stating a 7 day demand or they were going to take my unit back. Sadly there doesn't seem to be any other option.


----------



## rhonda

muranojo said:


> So, essentially you are pushed out.  What a bunch of *(&^^%%).


On one hand -- the decision is supported by owner vote.  On the other hand -- I'm inclined to believe there was bullying involved.  The thing that gets me -- they are charging a fee (R500.00) to 'abandon' the week!  One of my other timeshares voted last year to cease being a timeshare and to sell the entire property.  No fees requested from the current owners -- instead we expect to receive monies back from the eventual settlement.   While I don't look forward to losing either property -- at least the second one didn't expect me to _pay into_ losing my use rights.



Skatduder said:


> Yes, I received the Special Levy 2 weeks ago. I just received an air mail letter stating a 7 day demand or they were going to take my unit back. Sadly there doesn't seem to be any other option.


Their date timeline has been extremely pushy.  Agreed -- no other logical choice, especially for foreign owners.  I've had much fun with my Seapointer week and will look back fondly on our great exchanges!

Edited to add: What I won't miss are the 15%+ annual increases in dues!


----------



## Carolinian

The vote was likely obtained through a variety of means.  Part was votes from Club Leisure Group's points clubs' weeks.  Part was from weeks that they either got from conning people to change into the points clubs or sell for peanuts when they orchestrated the RCI disaffiliation.  Some were people whom they intimidated with costs for other options.  The Bullfrog and his cronies are a bunch of thugs and the farther you can stay away from them the better.




rhonda said:


> On one hand -- the decision is supported by owner vote.  On the other hand -- I'm inclined to believe there was bullying involved.  The thing that gets me -- they are charging a fee (R500.00) to 'abandon' the week!  One of my other timeshares voted last year to cease being a timeshare and to sell the entire property.  No fees requested from the current owners -- instead we expect to receive monies back from the eventual settlement.   While I don't look forward to losing either property -- at least the second one didn't expect me to _pay into_ losing my use rights.
> 
> Their date timeline has been extremely pushy.  Agreed -- no other logical choice, especially for foreign owners.  I've had much fun with my Seapointer week and will look back fondly on our great exchanges!
> 
> Edited to add: What I won't miss are the 15%+ annual increases in dues!


----------



## Skatduder

I hadn't seen the poor units in a while.. a block off the beach..

http://www.seapointerresort.co.za/index.html


----------



## rhonda

*We no longer own Seapointer*

We received a letter from First Resorts today stating they have accepted the abandonment of our Seapointer share.  We are sad to lose it having enjoyed many wonderful trades ... but relieved to escape further trials.


----------



## Carolinian

And I am sure ''The Bullfrog'' appreciated your donation to the cause of keeping him fat and happy.

First Resorts = Club Leisure Group = Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont.




rhonda said:


> We received a letter from First Resorts today stating they have accepted the abandonment of our Seapointer share.  We are sad to lose it having enjoyed many wonderful trades ... but relieved to escape further trials.


----------



## Margariet

We have been to SA with RCI weeks and we had very good resorts, so so resorts, and very bad ones. But is it me or am I just unknowing but I never hear anything good about owning SA timeshare weeks. They are considered cheap, have low TPU's and now this story. I really would not consider ever buying them. Did people buy them just because they were cheap? And they regret it now? Cause form this board I have the impression that many want to sell.


----------



## Carolinian

Margariet said:


> We have been to SA with RCI weeks and we had very good resorts, so so resorts, and very bad ones. But is it me or am I just unknowing but I never hear anything good about owning SA timeshare weeks. They are considered cheap, have low TPU's and now this story. I really would not consider ever buying them. Did people buy them just because they were cheap? And they regret it now? Cause form this board I have the impression that many want to sell.



They used to have very cheap m/f's due to the exchange rates, and now have relatively cheap, but no longer super cheap m/f's.  At one time they were tiger traders then went to pretty good but not exceptional traders, and since Points Lite was imposed by RCI have been average to rather lousy traders.


----------



## Sandy

*Seapointer former owner*

I was one of the many who jumped on the south africa bandwagon some years ago after learning about the tremendous trades and cheap maintenence fees.

We got fabulous trades with our one bedroom Seapointer for many years.

Once it disaffiliated with RCI, I tried to sell it, but eventually gave up.  I no longer paid the fees, and I think it just went away.

Yes, I can be viewed as "giving" it back for free to this Bulldog guy. Perhaps.  I choose to look at it as getting LOTS of vacations for an extremely low cost.

How about getting the Houses at Summer Bay in Kissimee (3 bedrooms, private pool, lakefront) for the almost minimal cost of an exchange.  I got others of similar quality, although nothing compares to the Houses at SB. That one exchange alone paid for itself!

I never looked back and consider myself fortunate for getting in on a great deal through Tuggers here.

I am just trolling through some of the Tug boards today and decided to visit the South Africa board when I came across this thread.  I know it is old, but wanted to post my Seapointer experience. 

sandy


----------



## rhonda

Sandy said:


> We got fabulous trades with our one bedroom Seapointer for many years.
> 
> How about getting the Houses at Summer Bay in Kissimee (3 bedrooms, private pool, lakefront) for the almost minimal cost of an exchange.  I got others of similar quality, although nothing compares to the Houses at SB. That one exchange alone paid for itself!
> 
> I am just trolling through some of the Tug boards today and decided to visit the South Africa board when I came across this thread.  I know it is old, but wanted to post my Seapointer experience.


Sandy,

Good for you!  The Houses at Summer Bay are fantastic!  Our Seapointer gave us:
* 3BR Worldmark Arrow Point (Coeur d'Alene, ID) over Memorial Day Holiday.  Our master bedroom was right on the lake allowing us to enjoy the gentle sound of the water.
* 2BR Grand Pacific Palisades (Carlsbad, CA) over Memorial Day Holiday (at least twice!)
* 3BR Lockout at Summer Bay Resort (Orlando) in December for Walt Disney World Christmas celebrations. This exchange had jetted tubs in both sides of the lockout unit -- nice!!
* 2BR Greensprings Plantation (Williamsburg) over Memorial Day Holiday
* 1BR DVC Boardwalk Villas (Orlando)
* 1BR DVC Vero Beach (Coastal Florida) in SUMMER!  (This was our last hoorah on Seapointer ... kicking off _this_ summer with a lovely June week at Vero.)

Great times ... every one of them!


----------



## Sandy

*Fabulous*

Rhonda, 

These are great exchanges. You, like me, have had success with Seapointer. Do you still own it?


----------



## Dori

We are going through the exact same scenario with our Lowveld Lodge. Mr. Bullfrog has wormed his way into this resort and is using the same slimey tactics to push owners out. Like Sandy and others, our week owes us nothing. We have had so many fabulous exchanges over the years, that it was money well spent. We were also able to get the Houses on two occasions, using our SA week.

I have paid 2012 (deposited it before RCI disaffiliated), and won't pay a penny more for any of the "options" the owners are being offered. They can have it back, which is Bullfrog's plan.

I'll surely miss my Lowveld week.   

Dori


----------



## rhonda

Sandy said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> These are great exchanges. You, like me, have had success with Seapointer. Do you still own it?


Sadly, no.  See post #11 in this thread.    Sure was wonderful while it lasted.

On a brighter note, we've finally booked our first trip to South Africa for next Jan.  We have a week near the Sudwalla Caves and a week just outside Kruger Park main gate.  Air was surprisingly affordable and straightforward (just one stop in London both directions).  Looking forward to it!


----------



## MuranoJo

Rhonda, would love to hear how the SA trip was once you return, and if you stayed at Sudwala t/s.

To add to what others have said about the great exchanges, one other bennie (a BIG one) was the free RCI membership for a number of years.  I've had free membership since '02 and it lasts until 2026 I believe (I purchased 3 units back then).  I have no idea what the annual RCI membership fee is, but I believe it is close to $100/year.


----------



## wannaGOnow

*4 down 1 to go*

I am glad I browsed these boards today... I was thinking of paying my lowveld levy until I stumbled upon the fact that they are no longer a valid timeshare with RCI.  So far I lost 1 seapointer, 2 lowvelds and a port alfred sands.  Only SA left is Sudwala... is that still going strong or should I not be paying more levys to them?  The thing that gets me is I got ONE notice about seapointer way back when but never got any notices about port alfred nor lowveld... wow.  How what they are doing is legal is beyond me, and i have read some posts here where their letters offered you options other than abandoning your unit, interesting because I never got any such options... although as many say, they probably were bad options anyway.  What a scam, sell units, collect levys, redo the place, force out owners, then resell the units, etc etc... must be nice.  Thanks folks for posting stuff to keep those of us being kept in the dark, in the know.


----------



## rrsafety

How does Lamont get away with being such a thug?

He owns a vacation club called The Off Beat Holiday Club which _"owns holiday properties for the exclusive use of employees of the South African Police Service."_

Yuck.


----------



## MuranoJo

I still own (only) Sudwala, and they are still in business and RCI still accepts the deposits.  I know this because I just paid levies for 2013 and the weeks are now in my RCI spacebank.

Niky is gone, unfortunately, and there is a new management company, but it's not First Resorts. So far, so good. They maintained all my membership info and paying the levies was easy-breezy.


----------



## kiyotaka

Yes, Sudwala seems to be doing ok. I paid 2013 levy (est) back in Oct & have already made an exchange to Playa Grande in Cabo for Dec of this yr. My 1 br Sudwala levy was ~$293.


----------

